# I have a boat, now I need someone EXTREMELY familiar with Trinity Bay!



## Lucky (Sep 1, 2005)

I just bought a 22' Blazer Bay(First Boat) and would like someone to show me around Trinity. I would rather have someone that has had a boat and been in that area, and knows it like the back of their hand. PM me.


----------

